# Where is the Tire Pressure (J502) Control Module located?



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everybody, 

i have a question here i hope somebody can help me, where is the location of the TPMS (J502) Control Module on 2009 passat CC 1.8?

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

any help


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

1.8 engine.... I am assuming european CC? There are at least two different tpms systems fitted in european CC or ROW CCs. You would need to be more specific about your car. Its hard to tell with informations you provided.
Vcds auto-scan would greatly help

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks a lot for your help, sorry i don't have any scan tools,, did you mean you need VIN, or part number?


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

That module is part of the comfort module


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

@kiena thank you for your reply,, I didn't understand what you meant!!,, Could you give an explanation to me?.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

anything


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

That module is an integral part of another module in simple terms...


----------



## mecale (Jan 2, 2015)

J502 Tire Pressure Monitoring Control Module
(Located Inside J393 Comfort System Central Control Module)


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

I already have the tpcm in my cc but I want to get the pressure of each tire displayed in my mfa is that possible??


----------

